# I do despair sometimes



## xkimxo (Jan 4, 2010)

Just browsing through the VERY catalogue at pet stuff as they started selling it a little while ago and what did i come across this .. http://www.very.co.uk/rat-and-ferre...seToken=/q/rat-and-ferret-cage&totalResults=1

Eughh i beleive this is made by that crappy penine brand? Ive reviewed it as being crap basically but you have to wait a few days until they put the review up as they check them so not sure if they will use mine. I also looked at what other cages they sell and most of them are just as s*#t like this one for a hammie *Gypsy Hamster Cage | Very.co.uk i didnt know they even made ones like that anymore

:cursing: :cursing: :cursing:

Think i may directly email them but i cant imagine they will respond


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

wilkos used to sell that rat cage, they make good hamster homes

neither of those are suitable for what they are aimed at though!!!


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

OMG what about this
Rabbit Starter Kit | Very.co.uk

3ft x 1ft 
cardboard thin wooden base and back, and chep ass flimsy plastic sides front and roof

£70!!!!!!!


----------



## xkimxo (Jan 4, 2010)

I didnt even see that! and well as the ad says *'made from strong colourful and attractive plastic and high grade plywood'*

What a joke i think very need to stick to selling what they know about clothes, shoes etc and because people can get this junk on credit they will


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

I used to have that first cage for my hamster Buffy, before I knew better, I thought it was a lovely cage and thats the problem, most people read the description and belive the hype, most people buy rotacrap cages because they look great and sound like the manufacturers know what they are talking about. Its stupid because for those prices you can actually get a nice cage so there is no need to buy that junk.


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2011)

I really, really wish I was surprised but I'm not. No matter how hard we try to educate people because of S**T like this they will ignore us :cursing:


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

That rat penine rat cage is also on eBay but the smaller size down.
I left a message to the seller to say that it was a terrible cage and that selling it with shavings and that horrible wooly bedding was not good for rats
Or any small animal infect!
Never got a response and I said I'd rather pay an extra £30 and get the Jenny rat cage. They want £50 for that contraption!


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

Penine sells such crap cages it beggars belief. I had that gypsy cage once for a very agoraphopic extremely tiny chinese hamster. Because she hated open spaces so much she quite liked how small it was, but it is most certainly not suitable for an average rodent. I was in a pet store once about an hour from where I live, and there was a 'cage' made by penine on the shelf. I kid you not it was literally 12 INCHES in length  :eek6:I've seen bigger shoeboxes than that!! It was too small to fit any kind of wheel, and a food bowl would've taken up most of the floor. It would perhaps do to transport to the vets/ or clean out times, but it was actually advertised as a 'lovely starter home for your pet' - and the shop wanted £20 for it!! I've never been back in and refuse to buy anything from there point blank. I almost bought it just to make sure some poor unfortunate creature didn't end up 'living' in it, but I thought that the stupid shop would just think 'ooh look that cage has sold, must be good, lets get some more in'. There should be a law where manufactures have to abide by to produce cages which state that they be of a suitable size for something to actually live in not just fit in.


----------



## manic rose (Mar 12, 2011)

xkimxo said:


> most of them are just as s*#t like this one for a hammie *Gypsy Hamster Cage | Very.co.uk i didnt know they even made ones like that anymore


my god!  I would use something like that to transport a hamster but its way too small for them to live in full time


----------



## xkimxo (Jan 4, 2010)

As *colliewobble* said its such a shame there isnt a law for minimum cage sizes 

I would like to review them all as crap but it dosnt look like they will be using the review i submitted yesterday, it did kinda go something like it would be cruel to keep even a single rat or ferret in this cage and they would get stuck and die in the tube supplied etc, i thought i was being polite enough


----------



## manic rose (Mar 12, 2011)

xkimxo said:


> I would like to review them all as crap but it dosnt look like they will be using the review i submitted yesterday, it did kinda go something like it would be cruel to keep even a single rat or ferret in this cage and they would get stuck and die in the tube supplied etc, i thought i was being polite enough


whats the point in letting people submit reviews if they only select the good ones?


----------

